# Natural suggestions to help a UTI prone pup



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Unfortunately Lady has another urinary track infection. This is her third in just over a year. She eats ZP and Stella and Chewy's and has developed a gorgeous coat and lost just about a pound in the year we have had her (she was 5.3 pounds at her yearly last week). Needless to say, I am happy with the food choice based on everything I know. I do have a couple questions though:

1. Is there a possibility that the high protein in ZP and Stella and Chewy's are causing her UTIs?
2. What are some natural foods I can give her to manage this problem?

The vet wants to get this UTI cleared up and switch her to Science Diet Prescription formula for urinary health. The main ingredient is ground corn!!!! I want to have an alternative suggestion for the vet when I take her back in two weeks for a re-check. I do NOT want to feed her Science Diet!!! Help CP friends


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not much help with natural remedies but I've heard that providing water from the tap or hose can lead to UTIs because of all the chemicals used to process it upsetting the natural pH in the bladder.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've heard cranberry can help. Christie's Bassett Sadie has/had a UTI problem. Maybe she could help?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I would start giving her a daily Cranberry supplement. It promotes healthy urinary tract

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> I would start giving her a daily Cranberry supplement. It promotes healthy urinary tract
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Would this be a human supplement that you would buy at the drugstore?


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

You could probably use a human supplement. But if you search online im sure you can find one made for animals. I think I have seen them online before


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

A tsp of apple cider vinegar in her water bowl....it is not bad actually makes water taste a little sweet. It will acidify the urine to prevent bacteria growth. Works in humans also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

When I first adopted Sadie, the Vet said she had the worst UTI he has ever seen. She kept getting them no matter what we did or how we treated so he then started talking stones etc. I knew cranberry was good for humans but was it ok for dogs? It was not on the poison list so I decided to add some juice to her water. That did not go over well. She refused to drink it LOL so I got the pills (human kind in vitamin aisle). I give her a pill a week unless I see something coming on then I go to one a day. I like the capsule better as you can open it up and get the powder inside to sprinkle on their food. Also during the summer I will get the juice mix it with peanut butter or another yummy treat and freeze it in an ice cube tray and on a hot day they get a treat without realizing their is cranberry in it. 

Another thing I have heard awesome results on but have not tried it is:
Animals' Apawthecary Tinkle Tonic
All natural formulation from Animals' Apawthecary. Use to soothe, lubricate and strengthen your pet's urinary tract system. Helps to reduce inflammation. Aids with the removal of urinary crystals. Also useful for Feline Urological Syndrome. Holistic Vets across the United States use Tinkle Tonic. 

1. Ethically wildcrafted Couchgrass Root - tonic, diuretic and anti-inflammatory.
2. Certified organic Marshmallow Root - soothes, protects internal/external tissue. Its nutritive and antimicrobial.
3. Horsetail Herb - anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

And last UTI (when we had foot issue etc) my Vet put her on this to help with over all infection 

Seven Forests Astragalus
A Chinese herbal remedy to tonify qi, nourish blood and essence. Sample indications for use: chronic immune deficiency, frequent infections, general weakness.

Astragalus 10+ is a tonic prescription that has the principal aim of enhancing the immune system functions, though it can be used as a general tonic for qi, blood, and essence. Deficiencies of the immune function may be caused by chemotherapy, radiation, or surgery, by infectious agents (especially viruses), and by various stresses (e.g., environmental exposure to extremes of temperature, emotional disturbance, irregular habits of sleep, exercise, and eating). The particular herbs selected for this formula are ones that have been demonstrated by modern research to enhance immune functions. 

A Chinese description of this formula is a broad-based tonic that supplements qi, blood, yin, and yang. In the current classification system, astragalus, atractylodes, eleuthero, ginseng, and licorice are qi tonics; they improve digestive functions and help overcome fatigue. Morus fruit and ho-shou-wu are blood tonics; they enrich the blood and may slow the development of signs of premature aging such as dry skin, dry and graying hair, and loss of visual and auditory acuity. Ophiopogon and ligustrum are yin tonics; they moisten dryness and prevent overheating, such as occurs with menopausal hot flashes, afternoon flushing, or night sweating. Cistanche is a yang tonic that, together with ginseng and eleuthero, is invigorating. Schizandra and ganoderma serve as general tonics with mild sedative nature that aid getting a good night's sleep.

What it is best for:
Western Symptoms
Astragalus 10+ may be helpful for the following:

•Infection-frequent
•Weakness-general
Chinese Therapeutic Effects:

•Tonify Qi
•Nourish Blood and Essence
Astragalus 10+ general notes
Astragalus 10+ is a tonic formula that has the principal aim of enhancing the immune system functions, though it can be used as a general tonic for qi, blood, and essence. Deficiencies of the immune function may be caused by infectious agents (especially viruses), and by various stresses (eg environmental exposure to extremes of temperature, emotional disturbance, irregular habits of sleep, exercise and eating). the particular herbs selected for this formula are ones that have been demonstrated by modern research to enhance immune functions.This formula should be taken in substantial amounts (often 5 or more tablets at a time) for the initial therapy this can be followed up - after immune regulation is improved - with a lower dosage maintenance. Quite a few Western practitioners rely on a form of administration that is not used by Chinese practitioners: alcohol-based liquid extracts. Alcohol condenses the active polysaccharides and renders them unavailable in the finished product. Therefore, many times this method of therapy is found ineffective, but it is because the active constituents have not been delivered. A similar problem can arise from using suboptimal doses of the herbs in decoctions or tablets. Concentrated extracts of astragalus and eleuthero have been added to the basic formula to boost the amounts of these ingredients which are often included in high dosages in Chinese clinical practice. Coricepium (White Tiger) may be used additionally to increase the amount of polysaccharides provided.

Ingredients
Astragalus 10+by Seven Forests contains:

Pin Yin English Percentage 
Huang Qi (Bei) Astragalus Root 12% 
Ci Wu Jia Eleuthero Root and Rhizome 12% 
Ling Zhi (Red) Ganoderma (Red) 10% 
Mai Men Dong Ophiopogon 10% 
Nu Zhen Zi Ligustrum 10% 
Rou Cong Rong Cistanches 7% 
Bai Zhu Atractylodes (Alba) 7% 
Gan Cao Licorice 6% 
Ren Shen Ginseng 6% 
Wu Wei Zi Schizandra 6% 
Sang Shen Zi Mulberry 6% 

Astragalus 10+ is a tonic prescription that has the principal aim of enhancing the immune system functions, though it can be used as a general tonic for qi, blood, and essence. Deficiencies of the immune function may be caused by chemotherapy, radiation, or surgery, by infectious agents (especially viruses), and by various stresses (e.g., environmental exposure to extremes of temperature, emotional disturbance, irregular habits of sleep, exercise, and eating). The particular herbs selected for this formula are ones that have been demonstrated by modern research to enhance immune functions.

A Chinese description of this formula is a broad-based tonic that supplements qi, blood, yin, and yang. In the current classification system, astragalus, atractylodes, eleuthero, ginseng, and licorice are qi tonics; they improve digestive functions and help overcome fatigue. Morus fruit and ho-shou-wu are blood tonics; they enrich the blood and may slow the development of signs of premature aging such as dry skin, dry and graying hair, and loss of visual and auditory acuity. Ophiopogon and ligustrum are yin tonics; they moisten dryness and prevent overheating, such as occurs with menopausal hot flashes, afternoon flushing, or night sweating. Cistanche is a yang tonic that, together with ginseng and eleuthero, is invigorating. Schizandra and ganoderma serve as general tonics with mild sedative nature that aid getting a good night's sleep.

Ingredients: Astragalus, Eleuthero, Ganoderma, Ophiopogon, Ligustrum, Ho-shou-wu, Cistanche, Atractylodes, Licorice, Ginseng, Schizandra, Morus fruit.


A few things to keep in mind when using herbal remedies:

Herbs take time to build in the system, so do not expect immediate results. It can take from several days up to a week or more to know if the herbal remedy is effective depending upon the severity of the issue being treated and the overall vitality of the animal.
More frequent dosage – say 3 times per day, is typically more effective than a large dose once per day. The herbs need to remain and build in the animal’s system. 
Suggested dosages may need to be adjusted depending on the individual’s response. If vomiting, diarrhea or other signs of intolerance occur; a remedy should be stopped for two days, and then ½ the original dose can be administered to see if the lower dose can be tolerated. If the animal does not respond to the initial dose, a larger dose may be necessary. A VERY GRADUAL increase to up to 50% above the original dose can be tried to see if results are improved. This should be done with the guidance of a trained veterinarian or with a good knowledge of the herbs you are using. 
Begin only one remedy or medication of any kind at a time. Do not add another remedy until you have well established if there is a response or are signs of intolerance from any other remedy being used. (Unless you are working with a holistic veterinarian familiar with the remedies prescribed). 
Herbs and natural remedies work best on an individual whose system is given the best possible conditions for health and healing including the healthiest and freshest diet possible along with proper nutritional and digestive supplements such as digestive enzymes, essential fatty acids and adequate levels of essential vitamins and minerals. 
Check with a knowledgeable veterinarian if your companion is on any conventional medications that herbal remedies could interact with. 
Please keep in mind that response to herbal remedies varies by individual. If your pets symptoms worsen or change in any way that concerns you, discontinue use of any supplements and contact your veterinarian.

When introducing any new supplement, it is wise to start with a lower than recommended dose and build up over the course of several days to a week. Only introduce one supplement at a time.

Dosage:
Dogs:
Small (<25 lb) -- 1/2 - 1 Tab
Medium (25-50 lb) -- 1-2 Tabs
Large (>50 lb) -- 2-3 Tabs

2-3 times/day 

Based on intensity of disease and vitality of animal


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

And Dianthus (herb) for Bladder Stones UTI
Dianthus Health Benefits: Treats Bladder Stones, Bladder Obstructions, Urinary Tract Infection

A couple other good reads:
The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Herbs For Kidney Disease | Dogs Naturally Magazine
According to herbalist Greg Tilford, the main goal of herbal support is to increase the blood flow to the kidneys. He theorizes that the kidneys are critically oxygen dependent and sensitive to poor circulation. He recommends the following herbs:

Hawthorn (increases renal circulation)
Ginkgo (dilates and improves the tonicity of the blood vessels in the kidneys and reduces inflammation of the urinary tract)
Echinacea (works as an anti-bacterial)
Marshmallow (reduces inflammation)
Dandelion leaf (increases urine output)

You can prepare a recipe for your dog by combining equal parts of each of the above herbs in tincture. Give a 1/4 teaspoon per 20 pounds twice daily, away from meals if possible.

Make sure your dog has plenty of fresh drinking water. Other herbs that might be useful include alfalfa (increases the alkalinity of the urine), astragalus (strengthens kidney circulation), goldenrod (a kidney tonic), and couch grass (soothes inflammation and is easy on the kidneys).

How to Treat UTI in Dogs Naturally
Home Remedies for UTI in Dogs - VetInfo
Dog Urinary Tract Infections | Natural Remedies for Dog UTIs


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> When I first adopted Sadie, the Vet said she had the worst UTI he has ever seen. She kept getting them no matter what we did or how we treated so he then started talking stones etc. I knew cranberry was good for humans but was it ok for dogs? It was not on the poison list so I decided to add some juice to her water. That did not go over well. She refused to drink it LOL so I got the pills (human kind in vitamin aisle). I give her a pill a week unless I see something coming on then I go to one a day. I like the capsule better as you can open it up and get the powder inside to sprinkle on their food. Also during the summer I will get the juice mix it with peanut butter or another yummy treat and freeze it in an ice cube tray and on a hot day they get a treat without realizing their is cranberry in it.
> 
> Another thing I have heard awesome results on but have not tried it is:
> Animals' Apawthecary Tinkle Tonic
> ...


Great suggestions. I believe I could find the cranberry just fine at the drug store. I can see how the frozen treats would be tasty, she loves peanut butter. I will try to search down the Animals Apawthecary online. I knew I could get some good advice here. I just don't want to move her to prescription science diet which has bunch of crap in it (-: I also have her on antibiotics now for the third time which I know is a losing battle in the long term. She seems perfectly happy otherwise. You'd never know except I have caught a few accidents in the house which only happens if there is a UTI. The vet tested for it and confirmed the UTI. Do you know if a high protein diet can cause it (like ZP or Stella and Chewy's)?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just ordered the Animals Apawthecary from Amazon as an easy place to start. I have prime shipping so I should get it in two days. I will also check out the links for more information on treating UTIs naturally. Thanks Huly, Lady said she appreciates your good advice.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would NEVER switch my kids to SD food! The high protein should not be an issue. Normally it is a PH or acid inballance from my understanding with Sadie.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> I would NEVER switch my kids to SD food! The high protein should not be an issue. Normally it is a PH or acid inballance from my understanding with Sadie.


Here are the ingredients of the Science Diet urinary health (prescription). The breeder told be stay away from corn and that is the first ingredient.

Ingredients
Whole Grain Corn, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Mill Run, Chicken Liver Flavor, Lactic Acid, Calcium Sulfate, Soybean Oil, Flaxseed, Iodized Salt, L-Lysine, Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Potassium Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

Contrast this to the ingredients of ZP Vension:

Ingredients	Quantity
Venison - Meat (includes up to 3% finely ground bone)	min. 56%
Venison - Liver, Lung, Tripe, Heart and Kidney	min. 34%
New Zealand Green-Lipped Mussel	min. 3%
Lecithin, Chicory Inulin, Dried Kelp, Parsley, Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols (Vitamin E)	
Vitamins: Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride	
Chelated Minerals: Iron amino acid complex, Copper amino acid complex, Manganese amino acid complex, Zinc amino acid complex, Selenium Yeast, Potassium Bicarbonate, Calcium Carbonate


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Huly, can I just say how awesome you are? :coolwink:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Here are the ingredients of the Science Diet urinary health (prescription). The breeder told be stay away from corn and that is the first ingredient.
> 
> Ingredients
> Whole Grain Corn, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Mill Run, Chicken Liver Flavor, Lactic Acid, Calcium Sulfate, Soybean Oil, Flaxseed, Iodized Salt, L-Lysine, Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Potassium Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.
> ...


You answered your own question just look at the top ingredients I highlighted in blue WORST STUFF EVER! If you are worried about protein or just want to check to see how she does with lower protein forms go with lighter proteins with Stella & Chewy like chicken. I honestly do not think that makes a difference I never changed Sadie's food and she was UTI free (just with cranberry) for 13 years She is now 15 and had one when she had the foot issue going on so infection was rampant in her body. 



lilbabyvenus said:


> Huly, can I just say how awesome you are? :coolwink:


LOL Thanks I just try to help and I love research


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I, too, am fighting my vet about food. My 5 yr old spayed chi, Emmie, is overweight about 2 pounds. She wants me to feed her a 'new' diet from Hills. It has chicken as the first ingredient, then corn, corn glueten plus other lousy ingredients. I feed her NOW, a 5 star food from Canada.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> You answered your own question just look at the top ingredients I highlighted in blue WORST STUFF EVER! If you are worried about protein or just want to check to see how she does with lower protein forms go with lighter proteins with Stella & Chewy like chicken. I honestly do not think that makes a difference I never changed Sadie's food and she was UTI free (just with cranberry) for 13 years She is now 15 and had one when she had the foot issue going on so infection was rampant in her body.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Thanks I just try to help and I love research


Yes, I look at the ingredient list and it is like feeding junk food. I try to stay away from junk food so I don't want to give it to the pups. I will go to Lady's follow up with the vet armed with the the Tinkle Tonic and cranberry. I do not want to change her food. The tinkle tonic is reviewed extremely highly on Amazon with tons of reviews. I also think Lady would love cranberry and peanut butter frozen treats.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I, too, am fighting my vet about food. My 5 yr old spayed chi, Emmie, is overweight about 2 pounds. She wants me to feed her a 'new' diet from Hills. It has chicken as the first ingredient, then corn, corn glueten plus other lousy ingredients. I feed her NOW, a 5 star food from Canada.


Love my vet but can't agree with his food choices either. I will say that Lady went from chubby to losing just about a pound in a year on ZP with consistent walking. I don't give her much, just one heaping TBS twice a day.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Huly, can I just say how awesome you are? :coolwink:


I was thinking exactly the same thing. 

I also love the fact there is a product called "tinkle tonic" Call my childish but it has made my day 

I am a mild UTI human and I use Cranberry extract to keep it at bay, although I keep hearing excellent things about Apple Cider Vinegar for tons of benefits in Dogs and Humans so may be adding that into our diet too soon 

Jayda, I need a review on the Tinkle Tonic once you guys have tested it!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Most Vets receive their only nutrition training from one small seminar hosted by Hill's. Even my holistic Vet stated she can not keep up with all of the dog food brands out there so she makes us bring in the labels. NO VETS KNOW nutrition. 
Jayda check your PM.


Susan what protein is in the food? Some proteins are fattier than others if anything I would change to a lower fat or different protein of a 5 star food not HILLS!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have had to learn with my cat Huly


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

I feed Acana rotating the flavors,and I do the apple cider vinegar in water. It acidifiea the urine to prohibit bacteria growth in bladder. I would look at your water is it hard?

High protein diet can lead to kidney problems. 

Again, the vinegar is in such a small amount that it makes the water taste sweet. Is a preemptive strike. 

This is a tried and true method to prevent uti.

The other question is could it be diabetes?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Here are the ingredients of the Science Diet urinary health (prescription). The breeder told be stay away from corn and that is the first ingredient.
> 
> Ingredients
> Whole Grain Corn, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Mill Run, Chicken Liver Flavor, Lactic Acid, Calcium Sulfate, Soybean Oil, Flaxseed, Iodized Salt, L-Lysine, Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Potassium Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.



I will be the first to admit, I am no expert in canine nutrition. So could someone explain what in this list would be good for urinary health? I read that ingredients are listed by volume and anything in the middle on down is not likely to have any real impact. So what is it, the specific combination? or the amount?what?


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

All I know is that chicken by products meal anything and everything that won't go into people food, feather feet and beaks...


Sme animals like people have sensitivities to foods....I am allergic to shellfish. My Nana's dog was sensitive to grass. If you truly feel it is food then go to the simple most basic diet you can find.


Here is how I decided what food to feed

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

Here is a site I found that may help form a list of questions for your vet


http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-ex...ut-recurrent-urinary-tract-infections-in-dogs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> I will be the first to admit, I am no expert in canine nutrition. So could someone explain what in this list would be good for urinary health? I read that ingredients are listed by volume and anything in the middle on down is not likely to have any real impact. So what is it, the specific combination? or the amount?what?


Corn- awful for little dogs and most are allergic
By products and meal is just nasty and no one should eat it! 
The Truth About Animal By-Products in Dog Food

You want whole meat organ and bone in foods. If you do not know what it is or how to say it then you do not want to feed it LOL


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> Corn- awful for little dogs and most are allergic
> By products and meal is just nasty and no one should eat it!
> The Truth About Animal By-Products in Dog Food
> 
> You want whole meat organ and bone in foods. If you do not know what it is or how to say it then you do not want to feed it LOL


I think much biggest ammunition for the vet is the primary ingredient of corn and the breeder of my fine AKC registered pure bred pup said to stay away from it due to allergies. My tinkle tonic should be here today and I just bought some cranberry capsules to break open and sprinkle in Lady's food. The thing that throws me is that Lady appears happy and healthy otherwise. She show no symptoms other than a couple accidents and licking herself after she pees. She just had here annual and checked out fine other than the UTI so I don't it it is diabetes or anything like that. Bloodwork was done for her annual.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I think much biggest ammunition for the vet is the primary ingredient of corn and the breeder of my fine AKC registered pure bred pup said to stay away from it due to allergies. My tinkle tonic should be here today and I just bought some cranberry capsules to break open and sprinkle in Lady's food. The thing that throws me is that Lady appears happy and healthy otherwise. She show no symptoms other than a couple accidents and licking herself after she pees. She just had here annual and checked out fine other than the UTI so I don't it it is diabetes or anything like that. Bloodwork was done for her annual.


She might just be prone to them or this is just a little bump in the road that will go away over time but stand your ground to SD


----------

